# Claiming from health plan as well as private health insurance



## irishartists (7 Dec 2012)

I'm thinking of changing my Health Insurance from Aviva to Laya - the plan I'm looking at will pay 50% cover for out-patient fees, eg consultant etc, with an excess of €1. However, I also have a Health Plan with HSF which pays out 50% of the same expenses. A few years ago I had an issue with HSF, as I also had a similar plan with HSA at the time, and they refused initially to pay out on the grounds that I was over-insured, or double-insured - can't remember the exact technical term. This was not in fact the case as each plan paid only 50%, so I was not making a profit over and above the fees chargeable by the hospital, which they eventually conceded. 
Don't want any problems arising from this- I would need to claim from HSF first, who would stamp the receipt to show they had paid out on this expense, but would not show the amount paid. Would this cause complications with Laya ? (or any other Health Insurance Company?)
Anyone had a similar issue, or can anyone make any suggestions on how to avoid problems with this ? Thanks.


----------



## Slim (10 Dec 2012)

irishartists said:


> I'm thinking of changing my Health Insurance from Aviva to Laya - the plan I'm looking at will pay 50% cover for out-patient fees, eg consultant etc, with an excess of €1. However, I also have a Health Plan with HSF which pays out 50% of the same expenses. A few years ago I had an issue with HSF, as I also had a similar plan with HSA at the time, and they refused initially to pay out on the grounds that I was over-insured, or double-insured - can't remember the exact technical term. This was not in fact the case as each plan paid only 50%, so I was not making a profit over and above the fees chargeable by the hospital, which they eventually conceded.
> Don't want any problems arising from this- I would need to claim from HSF first, who would stamp the receipt to show they had paid out on this expense, but would not show the amount paid. Would this cause complications with Laya ? (or any other Health Insurance Company?)
> Anyone had a similar issue, or can anyone make any suggestions on how to avoid problems with this ? Thanks.


 
Hi
I also changed to Laya and took out cover with HSF. As far as I am concerned, Laya provides health insurance, i.e. pays direct the cost of consultant and procedures, hospital bills etc and HSF pays cash out to me if I am hospitalised, visit the GP etc. I don't envisage claiming twice, i.e if Laya pay the cost of a procedure, I will not be claiming it from HSF but if I stay overnight in hospital, HSF will pay me a rate per day, even though the bills are paid by Laya. Both are declared on PAYE Tax Form!


----------

